# [SOLVED] Asus Xonar DX - low volume

## LukynZ

I've just bought this sound card, but it's more quiet than my old onboard card and it's definitively wrong. Power cable is connected. It plays throught pulseaudio (alsa kernel drivers). I've tried to find something about this, but no luck to solve this problem. Is here anyone using xonar dx card without problem?

For better understanding, now I have to set my amp to 60% to have same volume as before, where it was set to 30%Last edited by LukynZ on Sat Nov 05, 2011 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LukynZ

Ok, problem solved

I read alsa-info output and I found this:

```
Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right - Rear Left - Rear Right - Front Center - Woofer - Side Left$

  Limits: Playback 67 - 127

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

  Rear Left: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

  Rear Right: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

  Front Center: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

  Woofer: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

  Side Left: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

  Side Right: Playback 107 [67%] [-20.00dB] [on]

```

I had to install gnome-alsamixer to set it up and now is volume even better than old onboard card  :Smile: 

Looks like pulseaudio volume controls can't handle this...

----------

## dE_logics

Before buying -- how did you know it works on Linux? Audio controller?

----------

## LukynZ

It's no problem to check.... http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus  :Wink: 

----------

## dE_logics

 *LukynZ wrote:*   

> It's no problem to check.... http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus 

 

Oh, I forgot about that. Thanks. The last company I'd buy from is Asus. They just mention Linux once in their whole website.

----------

